# Share the Do's & Don'ts of PVC pipe



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I really like doing the pringles cans but I think I need to use pvc pipe instead.
Something more re-useable. 
Can someone please share the in's and out's of cp soaping with pvc for round soaps.
Thanks Amanda Lee


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,7231.0.html

if this isn't what you want you might search (pvc) in the left hand search engine uncheck the box then click on the line above and check the box for soap forum lots will come up with all the discussions. Be sure and look in the sticky at the top of Sheryl's pvc moulds.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

DON't use PVC pipe without a good coating of mineral oil or the use of freezer (or other plastic) wrap. That's all I have to say. LOL


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Sondra said:


> http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,7231.0.html
> 
> if this isn't what you want you might search (pvc) in the left hand search engine uncheck the box then click on the line above and check the box for soap forum lots will come up with all the discussions. Be sure and look in the sticky at the top of Sheryl's pvc moulds.


Sondra, that is a link to this thread. I will go do a left hand search Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well DUH sorry
here ya go

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,6522.0.html


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

That is thread I was looking for...I remember reading now. Thanks


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin


----------



## dblvon (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't use any liner or oil. After my soap hardens up I throw it in the freezer for a couple of hours and it comes out easily. I also take the green louann oil container caps and use my dremel to smooth out the threads and use them as the end caps.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay I got a stick of 3 inch pvc pipe! I also got flat end caps to fit. 

I got the thin wall pvc, the local hardwear was out of the 3" thicker wall "cell" type of pvc pipe for a insulate type pipe. 

How much soap will a 18 inch long 3 inch pipe hold?


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

If I remember correctly, I think I halved the walmart recipe to put in my pvc molds. I looked at some of my recipes, and the ones I made for the pvc molds were 56 oz total of oils/fats/fo's.

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Amanda just fill the pipe with water and then weigh the water. Vicki


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

duh! I knew that....gone to fill a pipe with water. Thanks!


----------



## dblvon (Dec 13, 2007)

Be careful with those caps. I have had them come off right when I poured and ended up with a bucket full of soap.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I put plastic wrap on mine first then push on the cap, then I set my 3 into a bucket to keep them upright and pour. I then can easily stuff the bucket and around the pipes with towles to insulate them. I only make my looffa foot scrubbies in mine, so my help on this subject is limited to just one soap 

Now if I was making round soaps, I would have a holder like Sheryl...husband made my blow out plugs for me! Thanks Sheryl! Vicki


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I saw Sheryl's rack and it is nice! 

My new wholesale account wants rounds, so that is why I have gone to pvc pipe.

I had thought of using freezer paper on the end then place the cap, but I think the plastic wrap would work better.


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

dblvon said:


> Be careful with those caps. I have had them come off right when I poured and ended up with a bucket full of soap.


Me too I was using alot of tape to get the ends to stay on Im going to try the plastic wrap.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

plastic wrap works good


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Update: I made my first big batch using the pvc pipe. I did 4 - 18" pipes at once! Each had a different scent, too! I know now that was not the smartest thing to do! All turn out just fine but I had to work like borrowed mule to get all that soap in before it set up. 
Lesson learned! This is alright for 1 scent or even 2 but not 4 different scents! It was crazy there for a few minutes. This is for my wholesale account and I needed to get it do so it can be cured for my Valentine's sales. 

I took an old bath cloth and soaked it with mineral oil. Then I hooked a metal undone coat hanger, onto the bath cloth. I swapped the inside of the pvc pipe. That worked pretty good I thought.

I set the pipes outside (13-23F) 24 hours after I poured. I had to push just a little to get the soap to slide out. I did have to use a screw driver and a hammer to get the end caps off. I just tapped around the edge a few times and it popped off.

Thanks everyone for your help! :biggrin


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

So the mineral oil in the pipe doesn't affect the soap?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Why would it? Mineral oil does not saponify.

It is what many people use in their molds to be able to get the soap out of the mold, myself included. 

Sara


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Nope! The mineral helps the soap to slide on out! I like pouring in pvc pipe. It is fast for me. I don't have to mess with freezer paper or parchment paper and tape to line my wooden molds.


----------

